# Coubion recipe ?



## Free_loader

Hello .. was curious if any of you with cajun cooking backgrounds could help me find a recipe for Coubion (not sure if that's spelled right .. but we always pronounced it Coo-BE-ahn) it is a tomato based fish stew (usually catfish .. but i've also eaten it with redfish)

My dad use to make it when we loved in loosey-anna and he worked of-shore but since we've migrated north to missour-uh he keeps telling me he can;t remember how to make it ... now i don;t know if he really forgot .. or he just doesn't want to make it, or he's saving the recipe the leave in his will ... but one way or the other it's on my mind & i want some

can anyone help?


----------



## Free_loader

ttt


----------



## medulla762

Good stuff for sure!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=catfish+courtbouillon&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Free_loader

Awesome .. exactly what i was looking for .. just had no idea how to spell it !!!

i love 2cool


----------



## Redfishr

My cajun relatives made that with a brown gravey and made their etoofee with tomatoe base.
The best was turtle cubion(sp)....
also sauce pecan was tometoe based
like redfish sauce pecaan


----------



## medulla762

mmm...sauce picante...yall are making me hungry!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sauce+picante&spell=1


----------



## finseeker

*Redfish Court Boullion Recipe*

Jerry's Heaven in Surfside enter the web and click on Laura's Fish recipes,it tastes great.Redfish Court Boullion,hope you like it!


----------



## manintheboat

What you are actually looking for is Courtboullion. This recipe is based on a recipe I got off of foodtv.com.

1-1/4 cup flour
1 cup oil
1 cup onion
1/2 cup celery
1 cup bell pepper
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 bay leaves
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup dry sherry
1 can diced tomatos
8 cups shrimp stock (simply boil shrimp shells with 7 cups of water, 2 cups of white wine, celery, onions, carrots and bay leaves)
1 tablespoon of sugar
1 tablespoon of salt 
1 teaspoon of black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
4 medium snapper or trout filets diced in 1 inch cubes
1 lb medium shrimp

Season fish and shrimp with your favorite cajun seasoning and put into the fridge.

In a large stock pot, heat the oil on medium high heat. Add flour, reduce heat to medium and stir constantly (use a spatula) until roux is medium colored ( a little lighter than peanut butter). Add onions, celery, and bell peppers and simmer for 3 minutes. Add garlic and sautee for another minute. Mix tomato paste and sherry and stir until incorporated. Add to roux. Add stock, tomatoes, bay leaves, salt, sugar and pepper and raise heat to medium high stirring often. As soon as the stock begins to boil, reduce heat to low and simmer for 2 hours. 

Raise heat again to medium high and add the seafood. Once the seafood is cooked through (3-5 minutes) the courtboullion is ready. Garnish with green onions and serve over rice with garlic bread on the side. 

This is an awesome dish. I have talked to a few people who like to use a whole sheepshead in their courtboullion. Whatever delicate fresh fish you have will work just fine.

Enjoy


----------



## pelican

I'm glad you brought that question up, Free loader ... haven't had a good Courtboullion since the old Landry's was taken over and never learned to cook it myself. For those looking for recipes for a Sauce Piquante ... change the spelling to get better results for a Cajun versus Mexican dish.


----------



## pigboy

Just an FYI....

A "cubion" is a creole Courtbullion...from the french cooking method court-boullion. In LA its pronounced "coo-bee-yon". For the rest of those not in the know, ya'll can call it "cort-bool-yawn".

Basically in LA its a tomato and dark roux base stew with your protein of choice. Typically seafood...but Chicken is really good too. 

"Sauce Pecaan" is actually spelled Sauce Piquant (Sauce Pee-cahn). Note there is nothing even close to the misnomer of spelling it or calling it "Sauce Peecantay or Sauce Picante".

A Sauce Piquant is nothing more than a Courtbullion kicked up with much more cayenne or other hot peppers of choice. It's typically the hottest version of any gravy known from LA.

There's lots of different ideas about creole-cajun, but here is the traditional "rule of thumb" to go by. Straying from these rules is blasphemy.

1) File' Gumbo- Dark thin roux...NEVER any okra. Seafood, chicken, duck, sausage, etc. The best IMHO. Cajun style and spicier...Lafayette and west.
2) Creole Gumbo- Lighter, thicker roux with Okra and tomatoes...more herbs and veggies. What most people think as gumbo. New Orleans classic.
3) Etouffee- "Real" etouffee is butter, trinity, garlic, crawfish and a very light roux of flour or cornstarch. If it's got a dark roux...its really a stew. If its got tomatoes in it...well, its not etouffee. Basically, if its not yellow or orange in color its not what it was meant to be.
4) Creole Sauce- LA version of a tomato or marinara sauce. The Italian influence is very prevelant in Creole-Cajun cuisine. Tomatoes, trinity, garlic, herbs and spices. NO ROUX.
5) Courtbullion- Same as above, but made with a dark roux base. 
6) Sauce Piquant- Same as a Courtbullion, but much spicier.
7) Stew or "gravy"- Dark, thick sauce...like a gumbo but thicker. Used mostly for braising proteins other than seafood. Some have wine, herbs, etc...but all have a tan to chocholate roux and the trinity. Duck with gravy is a favorite.

Sorry about the rant, but had to set the record straight.


----------



## Redfishr

Pigboy,
Sounds right to me ,yea.


----------



## Freshwaterman

pigboy said:


> Just an FYI....
> 
> A "cubion" is a creole Courtbullion...from the french cooking method court-boullion. In LA its pronounced "coo-bee-yon". For the rest of those not in the know, ya'll can call it "cort-bool-yawn".
> 
> Basically in LA its a tomato and dark roux base stew with your protein of choice. Typically seafood...but Chicken is really good too.
> 
> "Sauce Pecaan" is actually spelled Sauce Piquant (Sauce Pee-cahn). Note there is nothing even close to the misnomer of spelling it or calling it "Sauce Peecantay or Sauce Picante".
> 
> A Sauce Piquant is nothing more than a Courtbullion kicked up with much more cayenne or other hot peppers of choice. It's typically the hottest version of any gravy known from LA.
> 
> There's lots of different ideas about creole-cajun, but here is the traditional "rule of thumb" to go by. Straying from these rules is blasphemy.
> 
> 1) File' Gumbo- Dark thin roux...NEVER any okra. Seafood, chicken, duck, sausage, etc. The best IMHO. Cajun style and spicier...Lafayette and west.
> 2) Creole Gumbo- Lighter, thicker roux with Okra and tomatoes...more herbs and veggies. What most people think as gumbo. New Orleans classic.
> 3) Etouffee- "Real" etouffee is butter, trinity, garlic, crawfish and a very light roux of flour or cornstarch. If it's got a dark roux...its really a stew. If its got tomatoes in it...well, its not etouffee. Basically, if its not yellow or orange in color its not what it was meant to be.
> 4) Creole Sauce- LA version of a tomato or marinara sauce. The Italian influence is very prevelant in Creole-Cajun cuisine. Tomatoes, trinity, garlic, herbs and spices. NO ROUX.
> 5) Courtbullion- Same as above, but made with a dark roux base.
> 6) Sauce Piquant- Same as a Courtbullion, but much spicier.
> 7) Stew or "gravy"- Dark, thick sauce...like a gumbo but thicker. Used mostly for braising proteins other than seafood. Some have wine, herbs, etc...but all have a tan to chocholate roux and the trinity. Duck with gravy is a favorite.
> 
> Sorry about the rant, but had to set the record straight.


Gumbo is okra. How can you have okra without having okra?? That file gumbo is really a cajun stew. I like gumbo with okra and file...but I'm from Louisiana, what do I know?

Most of the recipes are some sort of take-off on a roux. Once you get the knack of a roux and reducing the "cajun trinity," you can cook most any stew or gravy in any cookbook. With that, all of these appearantly complicated recipes boil down to a cup of flour, a cup of fat, a cup of oinion or chalots, a cup of celeries, and a cup of green peppers then some other stuff. After the roux is done, you can go any direction you want (until you run out of beer.) When you have to say, "All ya'll, get the hell outta my kitchen," you know you are on the right track.

Almost everything in LA is built around some rice. These stews, sauces, and jambalayas were often designed to make a little bit of meat or fish and plenty of flavor help a boring and cheap pot of rice a little more palatable since you had to eat it at every meal. All of the foo-foo restaraunts in New Orleans stole thier dishes from the very innovative, poor folks along the rivers and bayous of South and Central LA.

We have seen "cajun-fried" this and that. A cajun friend from Chauvin told me, "there is no "cajun-fried." If it's fried, it's not Cajun." I'm from the other end of LA, so I've got plenty of ******* in me. I like fried food..and lots of it. In two more years I will have developed the technolgy to fry a gumbo. Three years after that, everybody south of the Mason-Dixon line will have died, fat-n-happy, of coronary artery disease.

Good luck with the courtbouillon (or whatever the spelling is today).


----------



## cookie

i basically make the same thing but try v-8 juice hot instead of tomato or as many crush tomatoes gives nice kick


----------



## Freshwaterman

Best cooooobeeeeeyon I had was made with a big goo.


----------

